

My startup - machine generated digital camera reviews - alexblack
http://snapsort.com

======
dman
a) Very cool product. b) Would be great if you could explore if flickr / other
photo sharing sites offer apis which allow you to search for photos by camera
in the exif tags. If so, then having a gallery of photos taken by the camera
would be nice. c) Improve the front page design. Too much space is wasted imo.

~~~
alexblack
Thanks! Great suggestion about searching for photos by exif, might do
something like that.

Re the front page design - got any specific tips?

~~~
dman
I am not a designer, so was staying away from specifics, but here are a few
armchair observations a) Your front page should be a jumping spot to the major
things you offer. Right now I see your top tool bars, the
explore|compare|learn columns and then one camera and then have to scroll down
to see the rest. Heres a suggested improvement -> Just retain the
explore|compare|learn columns and add ~128x128 thumbnails for the popular
cameras in each category. So with five thumbnails you can cover a good camera
in each category. b) How about adding "Ultra Compact", "Travel Zoom" etc in
the Just Tell me section. c) Add the "compares the latest cameras and give
personal recommendations" to the top black toolbar as a tagline and get rid of
the second white toolbar. d) Maybe add jump off points for popular use cases
like -> "Take photos of kids sport events" etc. e) Letting people ask their fb
network for camera recommendations would be great. ie less technical users put
a "request for camera advice", their friends click on it, come to your site
and pick cameras for them, which shows up on the persons fb widget. Ultimately
the person can pick the most recommended cameras. This might increase the
viral coefficient of your product.

------
phreanix
slight typo:

"Snapsort is camera comparison machine, constantly comparing cameras, so it's
advice is always up to date"

"...so it's advice" should be "...so _its_ advice"

~~~
alexblack
Thanks.

